# Want to experience cave house living



## jasper2447 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have just retired from Local Government and we are intending to move to Southern Spain , probably next year. The idea of cave houses has really fired my imagination and I would love to experience it before making a huge leap. 

My daughter (17) and I are planning to visit the Granada/ Malaga area in late July and we would be delighted to meet up with any Brits who could advise us of the potholes

Does anyone offer B & B in a cave house or could we rent one for, say, a week, so that we could experience unit first hand ?

Love this forum and have found oodles of useful information, for which, many thanks

Best regards

John Barrow


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are not far from the troglodyte area around Guadix. There have been problems in the recent past when we had an excessively wet winter when wet started percolating into some of the cave houses and, of course, you are dependent on the outside not being eroded by too much rain. 

I seem to remember that there were some for short-term rent on Booking.com: 454,709 hotels worldwide. 28+ million hotel reviews. select Guadix as the location, area within 35 km, apartamentos as type of property and you will find a number of properties that are in cave dwellings. Purullena is an excellent village for what you're looking for. Graena is good for a visit (has an excellent [if a little pricey but worth it for the quality] bodega) BODEGA CAUZON, VINOS NATURALES You can phone or e-mail Ramon and he will arrange to give you a private showing (they aren't normally open to the public) and you get a good tasting session plus you can buy (expected to?). We can recommend the 2008 

Also in Purullena is a museum cum show house that is still lived in and is worth a look.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a friend who lives at Guadix in a cave house and he absolutely loves it.There is even a cave hotel up there.some of these homes are really nice inside but like anything you have to get a decent one you have got to do your homework.If your in Guadix there is even a museum there dedicated to the cave houses.Enjoy an occasional run up there as there are some really nice venta's.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I've just seen some on AirBnB!

https://www.airbnb.com/s/Granada--Spain?type=cave


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

With energy prices as they are, the idea of a cave house is quite appealing, being cool in summer yet warm in winter. I think I would just miss windows and natural light too much, though.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> With energy prices as they are, the idea of a cave house is quite appealing, being cool in summer yet warm in winter. I think I would just miss windows and natural light too much, though.


Some do have windows, especially the more modern ones.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've asked this chap http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/xtreme.html to contribute, he's a bit of an expert on cave dwellings

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Got the call from Jo! And it's for a South Wales boy too 

First off.....I don't live in a cave.....but I've been in hundreds of them!

Yes....I know the pitfalls.....and be aware that some areas are better than others due to the soil and rock structure!

As for trying a cave out.....not a problem, I can arrange something!

Thing is I can't PM you because you don't have enough posts for PM's......but if Jo can pass on my email address to you then just drop me a line!


----------

